# Gandalfs sweet Lady



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Tonight we're grieving the loss of our sweet old Lady... my sisters springer spaniel she out lived both of my German shepherds and was Gandalfs best friend... they LOVED each other. She was 17 years old and passed from bloat... up until the end she loved chasing Gandalf around the yard and was always wagging her tail, she was a happy girl. We will miss her so much... especially her little boy and Gandalf.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That's a wonderful age for any breed. Run free sweet lady.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

17 years..... She had a good life thanks to her humans. May she rest in peace and Gandalf finds a good way to cope.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Sounds like she had a wonderful life. So sorry for your collective loss.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry to hear about your loss! I enjoyed your tales about her. Run free little one!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Somehow it doesn't matter whether they're 6 or 16, losing a loved companion is always hard! RIP Lady! To the family and friends, take time to heal...it's just plain never expected...even with an older dog, it's always a shock. My sincere condolences!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Thanks all, we miss her so much!!!
Tim you are right, even up until the end she would be bouncing around in the morning so excited to run outside and play, she had so much energy!!!! She never acted her age. It never is long enough ?.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

16 years, that's just wonderful. I'm so sorry for your family's loss.

Vale Lady,

Aly


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Your pictures show just how happy she was, the wonderful life she lead and the friendship that she and Gandolph shared. Our first dogs best friend came into our yard while our boy was out. They touched noses for a few seconds and then he left. He was saying good bye to our boy. That last pic brought tears. 

RIP sweet lady


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, what a sweet dog. Hope everyone, incl the Gandalf heals well. It really doesn't matter at what age you lose them. It is so hard to read these obituaries but I always do, also in remembrance of my passed dogs. It always makes me miss them more.


----------

